# Zeichne ein "E".



## JannisKiesow (14. Dez 2010)

Guten Abend!

Schonmal vorweg: Ich bin ganz neu in Java (Im Moment Thema bei uns in Informatik). 
Wir haben bisher im Unterricht uns Buchstaben zeichnen lassen (zB ein "E" ). Wir haben aber leider einen ziemlich inkompetenten Lehrer, deshalb sind immer 2 Info-asse durch den Kurs gewandert und haben den anderen geholfen. Ich hab das aber immer noch nicht ganz kapiert mit dem zeichnen. Ich weiß nur, dass wir mit Eclipse Galileo immer 2 Klassen erstellt haben einmal eine main.java und eine eclass.java (oder lclass, je nachdem welchen Buchstaben wir zeichnen mussten). Aber ich verstehe leider nicht ganz, was ich dann da reib schreiben muss. ???:L  Wenns ans Zeichnen selber geht, habe ich kaum Probleme ("bewegeUm(x)" und "dreheUm(x)" usw.). Aber ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich sonst machen muss. Es wäre echt Klasse, wenn mir jemand einen Ansatz oder Infomaterial geben könnte oder mir das halt irgendwie anders erklären kann. Zumal ich morgen eine Klausur schreibe.  ;(

Ich hoffe ich habe das Problem ausreichend erklärt und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!

Mit freundliche Gruß

Jannis


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2010)

```
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;


public class E extends JFrame {

	public static void main(String[] args){
		new E().setVisible(true);
	}
	public E(){
		JLabel e = new JLabel("E");
		this.getRootPane().getContentPane().add(e);
		this.pack();
	}
}
```

Aber mal im Ernst - wir können dir nicht helfen wenn du gar nicht mal den Anfang weißt. Wie soll das E denn gezeichnet (Konsole, Swing, AWT?) werden? Und morgen ist auch etwas spät...


----------



## JannisKiesow (14. Dez 2010)

Ich weiß dass das spät ist. Also das E will ich in einem Fenster halt zeichnen.. Habe jetzt auch teilweise das, was wir geschrieben haben.. So stand das in der main.java


```
package arbeit;
import.basis*;


public class main {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
	}

}
```


EDIT:

Und wir haben dann halt einen Stift gemacht namens "meinStift". Und den haben wir dann zB so bewegt:


```
meinStift.bewegeUm(90);
meinStift.dreheUm(270);
```


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2010)

Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## JannisKiesow (14. Dez 2010)

Was denn? Natürlich ist das mein Ernst!


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2010)

JannisKiesow hat gesagt.:


> Was denn? Natürlich ist das mein Ernst!



Dann können wir dir auch nicht helfen. Erst recht nicht bis morgen... Am  besten ließt du dir als erstes mal die Grundlagen durch: 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –


----------



## JannisKiesow (14. Dez 2010)

Vielen Dank -.- Man und wenn es halt nicht bis mrogen ist, ist mir egal. Ich möchte ds sowieso geklärt haben.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2010)

JannisKiesow hat gesagt.:


> Was denn? Natürlich ist das mein Ernst!



er meint damit, dass das kein Standard Klassen sind.
meinStift.bewegeUm(90);
meinStift.dreheUm(270); 

bewegeUm? wo kommt das her? Das ist nicht aus der Standard API, das ist irgend eine Klasse für Schüler um ihnen die Basics von OOP beizubringen, das hat aber relativ wenig mit dem Zeichnen in Java zu tun...

Aber du hast das doch schon mal gemacht? oder Hast du die Datein nicht mehr die ihr schon geschrieben habt?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> er meint damit, dass das kein Standard Klassen sind.
> meinStift.bewegeUm(90);
> meinStift.dreheUm(270);



Ne, als ich das geschrieben habe war nur:

```
package arbeit;
import.basis*;
 
 
public class main {
 
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
    }
 
}
```

verfügbar... Das lässt schlimmeres erahnen. Und die zwei weiteren Zeilen machen es nicht besser.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2010)

import.basis*; der . gehört da sicher nicht hin ;-)

mhn mir kommt das alles so bekannt vor... ihr verwendet bluej... ;-)

Ach bluej... ich weiß nicht, warum man sowas wirtschaft fremdes überhaupt einsetzt....


----------



## JannisKiesow (14. Dez 2010)

Also unser Lehrer präsentiert uns das alles als Java! Also die Datein hab ich nicht mehr, sonst würd ich ja nicht fragen  Naja, ich werd mich wohl in der Klausur durchmogeln müssen ;D Trotzdem wäre es gut, hier ne Lösung zu finden..

EDIT:
Von BlueJ hat uns unsere Lehrer nix erzählt..

Wir verwenden als Programm Eclipse Galileo. 

Und das mit dem import.basis*; War ein Tippfehler meinerseits


----------



## Marco13 (14. Dez 2010)

Ist wohl was Turtleprogramm-artiges. Inwieweit das mit _Java-Programmierung_ zu tun hat, sei mal dahingestellt. Zumindest findet man einige Seiten zu den variablen- und Methodennamen


----------



## Haave (14. Dez 2010)

Hi,

doch, es ist BlueJ, hab dieses "meinStift" schon öfter hier im Forum gesehen, hier mal ein Beispielthread: Klick

Schau dir vielleicht mal BlueJ-Tutorial und -Dokumentation an, möglicherweise kann dir das mehr helfen als die Leute hier, die die speziellen BlueJ-Klassen wie Stift, Maus etc. nicht kennen.

Edit:
Ah, Marco13 war fünf Minuten schneller mit der Forensuche ^^


----------



## Bierhumpen (14. Dez 2010)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> doch, es ist BlueJ, hab dieses "meinStift" schon öfter hier im Forum gesehen, hier mal ein Beispielthread: Klick
> 
> Schau dir vielleicht mal BlueJ-Tutorial und -Dokumentation an, möglicherweise kann dir das mehr helfen als die Leute hier, die die speziellen BlueJ-Klassen wie Stift, Maus etc. nicht kennen.



Denk nochmal drüber nach, was du da schreibst, 3 Tipps:
a) BlueJ bringt keine eigene Klassenbibliothek mit
b) Wenn dem so wäre, dann wären die Klassen sicher nicht "Stift", "Maus", "Tastatur" benannt (Hinweis: das sind deutsche Wörter)
c) Die Klassenbibliothek findet man übrigens hier: Stifte und Muse mit JAVA


----------



## Haave (14. Dez 2010)

Oh, ich nahm an, dass die Klasse Stift aus dem Package "basis" stammt (was natürlich, wenn man sich den Import von sum.kern im verlinkten Thread anschaut, keinen Sinn ergibt). Hab mich da wohl von ARadauer verleiten lassen, das mit BlueJ ebenfalls anzunehmen ^^ Sorry dafür.


----------



## JannisKiesow (15. Dez 2010)

Naja also wir haben in der Schule anscheinend so etwas wie ein Package namens basis  Naja ist ja auch egal. danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte in Zukunft das richtige Forum wählen.


----------

